# Get Well Vibes for Mistatiger



## langside (6 January 2012)

I understand she's had a nasty fall and spent some time in hospital & she's got a few breaks 

Posting on here as I know quite a few of you would want to wish her a speedy recovery

I'm sure she'll be up and about in no time


----------



## NR99 (6 January 2012)

Oooh lots of positive vibes heading her way, get well soon Mistatiger x


----------



## mik (6 January 2012)

Vibes on the way, heal up fast Mistatiger. xxx


----------



## Booboos (6 January 2012)

Oh dear! Hope she feels better soon!


----------



## only_me (6 January 2012)

Ouch  hope she feels better soon


----------



## eventer168 (6 January 2012)

Hope you have lots of good pain relief, get better soon


----------



## FigJam (6 January 2012)

Yes, lots of get well soon vibes to mistatiger, sounds very painful and I hope she makes a fast and full recovery.

eventer168- please can you resize or remove your signature?  The photos are MASSIVE and making viewing the thread very tricky!


----------



## angelish (6 January 2012)

Sorry to here that  
Not a good start to the new year hope she's feeling better soon


----------



## alwaysbroke (6 January 2012)

Very best wishes for a speedy recovery


----------



## kerilli (6 January 2012)

oh no, huge vibes for a speedy recovery for mistatiger.


----------



## measles (6 January 2012)

Lots of positive thoughts going her way


----------



## stencilface (6 January 2012)

Ouch, hope she gets better soon, healing thoughts coming your way


----------



## Vodkagirly (6 January 2012)

Poor thing, hope she is better soon.


----------



## PorkChop (6 January 2012)

Oh dear .... healing vibes on their way x


----------



## Gamebird (6 January 2012)

Sending vibes, virtual morphine and gin. Here's to a speedy recovery.

What did she come off? Not the gorgeous little cob I hope


----------



## Lanky Loll (6 January 2012)

Hope she's feeling better soon


----------



## diggerbez (6 January 2012)

GB- i may be wrong but a friend told me it was a youngster and that she's broken both legs 

sounds very painful if true...healing vibes are winging their way north


----------



## Worried1 (6 January 2012)

Healing vibes and cyber hugs! Get well soon x


----------



## WellyBaggins (6 January 2012)

Get well soon


----------



## MrsMozart (6 January 2012)

Ouch! Poor lass.

I hope she heals quickly and well.


----------



## now_loves_mares (6 January 2012)

Oh no  Get well soon Mistatiger. Huge healing vibes heading your way.


----------



## ArcticFox (6 January 2012)

Oh no, hope she is well soon.  

Big hugs


----------



## teapot (6 January 2012)

Really hope she's ok - get well soon!


----------



## Rosiefan (7 January 2012)

Poor mistatiger, hope you're not in too much pain and that our healing vibes are helping.
As for the rest of you - be careful!


----------



## chels (7 January 2012)

Oh dear  Sending healing vibes!


----------



## Haniki (7 January 2012)

(((Healing vibes))) for Mistatiger, hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Fools Motto (7 January 2012)

<vibes> Get mended soon Mistatiger!!


----------



## DarkHorseB (7 January 2012)

Wishing as speedy a recovery as possible to MistaT
Rubbish start to 2012 
A few of us that have been on one or more camps with her are going to get her a little something if anyone who has also been wants to be included PM me for details


----------



## irishdraught (7 January 2012)

How awful and a rubbish way to start the year. Wishing her well and a speedy recovery.


----------



## TableDancer (7 January 2012)

Gamebird said:



			Sending vibes, virtual morphine and gin. Here's to a speedy recovery.
		
Click to expand...

As above


----------



## Custard Cream (7 January 2012)

Awful start to 2012, and anyone who follows Park End on Facebook will have seen the even sadder news that they have lost Mistatiger (the horse) too.


----------



## amyneave (7 January 2012)

thats very sad news


----------



## Goldenstar (7 January 2012)

That's awful news healing vibes heading towards Parkend and sad news about the lovely grey boy he was a lovely lovely horse.


----------



## DarkHorseB (7 January 2012)

Goldenstar said:



			That's awful news healing vibes heading towards Parkend and sad news about the lovely grey boy he was a lovely lovely horse.
		
Click to expand...

He wasn't grey he was bay!!


----------



## Goldenstar (7 January 2012)

DarkHorseB said:



			He wasn't grey he was bay!!

Click to expand...

 Must be going mad one knock on the head than I needed I think !!!!!!


----------



## charlimouse (7 January 2012)

Surely this must go down in history as the worst start to a new year any horsey person could possibly have!

Hope MistaT mends ASAP, and RIP Mistatiger.


----------



## soupdragon71 (7 January 2012)

charlimouse said:



			Surely this must go down in history as the worst start to a new year any horsey person could possibly have!

Hope MistaT mends ASAP, and RIP Mistatiger.
		
Click to expand...

Agree with this - terribly sad news this afternoon. They really didn't need any more bad news.


----------



## kerilli (7 January 2012)

DarkHorseB said:



			He wasn't grey he was bay!!

Click to expand...

Are you absolutely sure? Cos i'd have bet my house on the fact that he was grey...

So sorry to hear of the loss of such a great horse.
Double vibes to mistatiger the person, hope they've got her comfortable and that she heals quickly.


----------



## Gamebird (7 January 2012)

kerilli said:



			Are you absolutely sure? Cos i'd have bet my house on the fact that he was grey...

So sorry to hear of the loss of such a great horse.
Double vibes to mistatiger the person, hope they've got her comfortable and that she heals quickly.
		
Click to expand...

Deffo bay/brown - have seen him in the flesh.

Ditto your sentiments.


----------



## diggerbez (7 January 2012)

God what a horrid start to 2012   RIP mistatiger


----------



## DarkHorseB (7 January 2012)

kerilli said:



			Are you absolutely sure? Cos i'd have bet my house on the fact that he was grey...

So sorry to hear of the loss of such a great horse.
Double vibes to mistatiger the person, hope they've got her comfortable and that she heals quickly.
		
Click to expand...

Good job you are not a gambler then kerrili!!  Again I have seen him in the flesh and there are numerous pictures of him on her website.

Catch the Tiger who she brought out and went to JP was grey are people maybe thinking of him?


----------



## NR99 (8 January 2012)

Awful news I really hope she makes a speedy recovery. RIP Mistatiger!


----------



## mik (8 January 2012)

Oh that is awful, RIP Mistatiger. Hope the healing vibes get her on here feet asap, what a horrific start to the year.


----------



## amyneave (8 January 2012)

http://www.thehorseexchange.com/news-desk/?p=423 (Pic on here of them at badminton, definately not grey)


----------



## Festive_Felicitations (8 January 2012)

What a horrible start to 2012.
Lots of healing vibes for Mistager (the poster) I hope you recovery is quick and relatively painless.

RIP Mistatiger.


----------



## Maisie2 (8 January 2012)

Oh what a terrible start to the year   Lots of healing vibes for poor Mistatiger and RIP Mistatiger.


----------



## Mistatiger (8 January 2012)

Posting from hospital bed!!! Gosh thank you so much for your well wishes!! Safe to say i won't be doing the Great North Run this year!! But will be able to do lots of teaching! As you have heard the real sad news is Mistatiger (can't stop crying). Feel very guilty that i wasn't there for him at the end. I have great memories of him as he truly was my horse of a.life time. Thanks again. Will try to get this to send from my phone.


----------



## DarkHorseB (8 January 2012)

Mistatiger said:



			Posting from hospital bed!!! Gosh thank you so much for your well wishes!! Safe to say i won't be doing the Great North Run this year!! But will be able to do lots of teaching! As you have heard the real sad news is Mistatiger (can't stop crying). Feel very guilty that i wasn't there for him at the end. I have great memories of him as he truly was my horse of a.life time. Thanks again. Will try to get this to send from my phone.
		
Click to expand...

Hi Charlotte
It has posted and so lovely to hear from you! Great if you will be up for lots of teaching as I think the RC camps are so popular we will have to have more pencilled in.
So, so sorry about Tiger  No wonder you are in bits. Did he just pass away? Don't feel guilty as he knew how much you adored him.
Will come and visit when you are home (now there's a threat!) with soupdragon.
Take care! Lots of love J xx


----------



## Mistatiger (8 January 2012)

Thanks J. Tiger's back end just became paralised so George Young came to do the deed. George has been his vet for ever so i was pleased it was him. Aparently even he was crying. Tried to use crutches today but really not with any success. Very difficult with two broken legs!!


----------



## DarkHorseB (8 January 2012)

Mistatiger said:



			Thanks J. Tiger's back end just became paralised so George Young came to do the deed. George has been his vet for ever so i was pleased it was him. Aparently even he was crying. Tried to use crutches today but really not with any success. Very difficult with two broken legs!!
		
Click to expand...

Bless - at least he was surrounded by people he knew. I know not much consolation at the moment but he had an amazing life with the very best of care and was a good age for a big lad.
Knowing you you'll master those crutches in no time - I wouldn't bet against you!!


----------



## mik (8 January 2012)

I am so sorry, hugs to you and the team. Do take it slow, two broken legs at the same time is no joke. You will be up and about soon,


----------



## soupdragon71 (8 January 2012)

Mistatiger said:



			Posting from hospital bed!!! Gosh thank you so much for your well wishes!! Safe to say i won't be doing the Great North Run this year!! But will be able to do lots of teaching! As you have heard the real sad news is Mistatiger (can't stop crying). Feel very guilty that i wasn't there for him at the end. I have great memories of him as he truly was my horse of a.life time. Thanks again. Will try to get this to send from my phone.
		
Click to expand...

Hi - good to hear from you! So sorry about all the bad news - really is the start of a new year to forget. Hope to see you soon - DHB and I are threatening to come and visit once you're home.


----------



## FlyingCoo (8 January 2012)

Disappointed C that you've quickly knocked off the Great North Run off your to do list 

So sorry to hear of Mr Mistatiger but you will have many happy memories to cherish.

Wishing you a speedy recovery and try and be a good patient!

Take Care & hope to see you up and about very soon xx


----------



## Mistatiger (17 January 2012)

Woohoo, lovely hubby got Internet connection in my sick bay now so can keep up on gossip. Ct scan tomorrow so might know a bit more after that. Trying to sort out what to do with horses which is a little depressing. Think I will lease the lovely Frosty for a year. Ideally for omeone who would like to do workers, dressage and sj. One of my girl's might take her on but not sure yet. My grey mare will, I think, go to Amy Young to compete but will be for sale if anyone shows interest. I also have a 5 yo which I hope the chap I bought him from might take back to sell. The only one to sort after that is the gorgeous Sophie which is my and my son's fun cob. She could probably do with going to someone for loan who fancies a bit of fun but needs to come home or holiday's when Matthew is home. So not much to sort out then!


----------



## measles (17 January 2012)

Internet connection will help while away the hours I'm sure but how utterly frustrating for you to have to watch from the sidelines this season.  Every best wish for a recovery that is swift and as endurable as possible.


----------



## Maesfen (17 January 2012)

So sorry, I heard your news from Emma.  Hopefully once you're home the lovely Mabel(?) can give you licks and kisses to aid recovery.  If she's anything like her sister then she'll be a whirling dervish when she sees you again, Fudge is a pocket rocket and always busy, always has to be somewhere else - usually where the action is!
Good luck.


----------



## Mrs Pink (17 January 2012)

Sorry to hear about Mistatiger and as Flying Coo says, enjoy the happy memories

Hope the CT scan isn't too bad tomorrow, and wish you a speedy recovery


----------



## DarkHorseB (17 January 2012)

Mistatiger said:



			Woohoo, lovely hubby got Internet connection in my sick bay now so can keep up on gossip. Ct scan tomorrow so might know a bit more after that. Trying to sort out what to do with horses which is a little depressing. Think I will lease the lovely Frosty for a year. Ideally for omeone who would like to do workers, dressage and sj. One of my girl's might take her on but not sure yet. My grey mare will, I think, go to Amy Young to compete but will be for sale if anyone shows interest. I also have a 5 yo which I hope the chap I bought him from might take back to sell. The only one to sort after that is the gorgeous Sophie which is my and my son's fun cob. She could probably do with going to someone for loan who fancies a bit of fun but needs to come home or holiday's when Matthew is home. So not much to sort out then!
		
Click to expand...

Yay to the internet connection! Very depressing re the horses  Sure you will have loads of people keen for Frosty and supercob Sophie but it is rotten for you.
Do let us know how CT scan goes and see you Saturday xx


----------



## Mistatiger (17 January 2012)

Marsfen could u pm pics of Fudge? Would love to see Mabel sister!,


----------



## Heidi1 (17 January 2012)

Oh my goodness.......
Lots of healing vibes from me for a speedy recovery and RIP Mistatiger....cherish the happy memories........


----------



## Maesfen (17 January 2012)

Mistatiger said:



			Marsfen could u pm pics of Fudge? Would love to see Mabel sister!,
		
Click to expand...

No need to pm, I love showing her off!  She's a bit like a long legged dachshound, that's what most people think anyway.
Do you remember the sole survivor from the litter out of Mabel's mum as this is them both!  They both go like stink and Fudge can easily clear our tiger traps!


























Sorry there are so many.


----------



## Mistatiger (17 January 2012)

Oh my god, so like Mabel! Will try to see if someone more computer lit can put one on of her.


----------



## NR99 (17 January 2012)

Good to see you are in chipper spirits  Sending lots of positive vibes for the CT scan, let us know how it goes?


----------



## DarkHorseB (17 January 2012)

Mistatiger said:



			Oh my god, so like Mabel! Will try to see if someone more computer lit can put one on of her.
		
Click to expand...

I can vouch so like Mabel definitely!!


----------



## mik (17 January 2012)

Hope the scan comes out OK, fingers crossed.


----------



## angelish (17 January 2012)

pleased you got tinternet to stop you getting too bored ,hope the scan went well


----------



## Maesfen (17 January 2012)

Mistatiger said:



			Oh my god, so like Mabel! Will try to see if someone more computer lit can put one on of her.
		
Click to expand...

The other black and tan bitch is too (so I'm told by her doting owner!)  Funny how the three bitches were all smooth coats and the three boys all rough coated and nobody believes me what the breeding is! 

Would love to see Mabel if there's a chance, always lovely to keep in touch with our babies.


----------



## TarrSteps (17 January 2012)

Very glad you've got a window on the outside world.  Depressing about the horses but you're sounding quite sanguine about it all, which is good.  Fingers crossed for a good CT result.

Okay, I have to ask . . . I love the dogs, what is there breeding?


----------



## Maesfen (17 January 2012)

TarrSteps said:



			Okay, I have to ask . . . I love the dogs, what is there breeding? 

Click to expand...

Not sure you'll believe this so will show you instead.  Both parents looking as if they've never met!







Monty is where the dogs got their rough coats from and their speed but they didn't get his length of leg!  Not quite what you imagined I expect!

Mabel in the lead just before Charlotte collected her


----------



## TarrSteps (17 January 2012)

BRILLIANT!  I know it's so, so wrong but I want one.


----------



## Maesfen (17 January 2012)

Lol, sorry, no chance; these are very exclusive, a club of only six!

Sorry for hijacking OP.


----------



## Mistatiger (18 January 2012)

Ct scan really interesting. Thought I had two breaks(Tib and fib ) but apparently I have 9 and at the moment no ankle joint to speak of!! Op next week with lots of wire,pins and plates!! How exciting.


----------



## DarkHorseB (18 January 2012)

Mistatiger said:



			Ct scan really interesting. Thought I had two breaks(Tib and fib ) but apparently I have 9 and at the moment no ankle joint to speak of!! Op next week with lots of wire,pins and plates!! How exciting.
		
Click to expand...

EEEEeeek C - you don't do things by half girl. You are going to be bionic woman at the end of all this!!!


----------



## Mistatiger (18 January 2012)

Yep the airport scanners won't know what's hit them!


----------



## scheherazade (18 January 2012)

EEEEPPP And you wonder why the crutches were hard to use?!?! That must be like having a waterford as a skeleton surely.....


----------



## Alibear (18 January 2012)

scheherazade said:



			EEEEPPP And you wonder why the crutches were hard to use?!?! That must be like having a waterford as a skeleton surely.....
		
Click to expand...

Comments of the entire post! Hope you all goes well and you get home soon Mistatiger.


----------



## Goldenstar (18 January 2012)

Good luck with the op when it comes I'll be thinking of you having been there ( but I only managed one!!! Two is seriously showing off)
You will get through this healing vibes heading your way.
PS Maesfen that is a seriously cute dog.


----------



## FlyingCoo (18 January 2012)

Hope all goes well with the op and they give you some lovely drugs!
Welcome to the metal limb club all the good people have plates,wires and screws!
Maybe I shouldn't mention the strip searching at the airport when they don't understand you're trying to tell them you have metal bits! 
All the best C thinking of you next week x


----------



## charlimouse (18 January 2012)

Talk about going the whole hog ! That many breaks is just greedy . Hope the op goes ok.


----------



## tigers_eye (19 January 2012)

Good luck and best wishes for a speedy recovery!


----------



## Mistatiger (23 January 2012)

Hopefully please find below images of Mabel have no idea if it is going to work or not.


----------



## Mistatiger (23 January 2012)

The pictures are in a album called Mabel on the community page.


----------



## Xander (23 January 2012)

Mistatiger said:



			The pictures are in a album called Mabel on the community page.
		
Click to expand...

You and Mabel look very cheerful!  I had a friend who did a similar amount of damage and it ended up Ok for him, so hang in there.

All the best for your continued recovery.


----------



## Mistatiger (23 January 2012)

Emma managed to put on pics of Mabel in my album. God knows how to get them from there on to here!


----------



## Xander (23 January 2012)

Mistatiger said:



			Emma managed to put on pics of Mabel in my album. God knows how to get them from there on to here!
		
Click to expand...

If you want them to be seen by non-registered users, you have to upoad them to somewhere like photobucket and then put a link to them in your post.


----------



## DarkHorseB (23 January 2012)

Cannot see the pictures MistaT 

Fabulous to see you on Saturday and can I just say to other HHOers what good spirits and fabulous form you were in. Always knew you were a tough cookie but RESPECT!  Positive attitude like you have and you will be better in no time!


----------



## Maesfen (23 January 2012)

I'm so glad to see she doesn't looked spoiled one bit!  Her sister is glad to see she's keeping up the family tradition of winding us all around her little paws.
Thanks for those, she looks great.


----------



## Mistatiger (24 January 2012)

Was great to see DHB and Soupdragon on Sat. Thank you so much for chocs!!! For those who were coming on March camps I am going to rearrange for later in the year if that is ok. Will let you know how op goes when I am back from hosp. Love C


----------



## DarkHorseB (24 January 2012)

Mistatiger said:



			Was great to see DHB and Soupdragon on Sat. Thank you so much for chocs!!! For those who were coming on March camps I am going to rearrange for later in the year if that is ok. Will let you know how op goes when I am back from hosp. Love C
		
Click to expand...

Definitely keep me posted on camps later in year  as I said I can't make the revised EHOA one so would be keen to get to another.
Look forward to leg update when you can.


----------



## charlimouse (24 January 2012)

Mistatiger said:



			Was great to see DHB and Soupdragon on Sat. Thank you so much for chocs!!! For those who were coming on March camps I am going to rearrange for later in the year if that is ok. Will let you know how op goes when I am back from hosp. Love C
		
Click to expand...

Good luck for Thursday. Keep me posted when you rearrange camps!


----------



## Mistatiger (2 February 2012)

Well had op and home now. Felt like it had been rebroken, agony! Started to settle a bit now but going through the pleasures of being bunged up. Lots of grapes and prune juice being consumed! Great excitement today as took delivery of Madge scooter. Hilarious. Frosty was terrified. At least I will be able to get a bit of fresh air and build up to teaching again soon. Again thanks for all your well wishes. Watch out for an out of control scooter at the events! Love C


----------



## DarkHorseB (2 February 2012)

Mistatiger said:



			Well had op and home now. Felt like it had been rebroken, agony! Started to settle a bit now but going through the pleasures of being bunged up. Lots of grapes and prune juice being consumed! Great excitement today as took delivery of Madge scooter. Hilarious. Frosty was terrified. At least I will be able to get a bit of fresh air and build up to teaching again soon. Again thanks for all your well wishes. Watch out for an out of control scooter at the events! Love C
		
Click to expand...

Great you are on the mend! Look forward to seeing you on that scooter at events (we better warn xc control ). Will you be able to scoot up to the arena when Blyth's here? If so see you then!


----------



## blueblonde123 (2 February 2012)

Hello Mistatiger, I don't know you (obviously) but we're currently in a similar situation.  I had a compound fracture of tib&fib and there were 17(!) fractures and all kinds of other exciting (for the surgeon) injuries.  Not sure of the full extent of your injuries but seems as bad as me.
Good luck with your recovery and please feel free to ask me any questions, as I'm a bit further on than you, or just moan about how rubbish it is.


----------



## soupdragon71 (2 February 2012)

Mistatiger said:



			Well had op and home now. Felt like it had been rebroken, agony! Started to settle a bit now but going through the pleasures of being bunged up. Lots of grapes and prune juice being consumed! Great excitement today as took delivery of Madge scooter. Hilarious. Frosty was terrified. At least I will be able to get a bit of fresh air and build up to teaching again soon. Again thanks for all your well wishes. Watch out for an out of control scooter at the events! Love C
		
Click to expand...

 .

Will be on look out for you at horse trials - Sam may just give you a wide berth! I'm sure he would have been just as terrified as Frosty.

Good news about op - hope to see you soon!


----------



## Goldenstar (2 February 2012)

God I remember the bunged up thing  I am glad the op is over and now it's all moving forward.
Avoid Jeremy Kyle it's bad for the brain but I did come to admire judge Judy .
Good luck Mistatiger and I promise you one day you will look back at these days and you will hardly remember them it all fades away . Xxx


----------



## FlyingCoo (2 February 2012)

Glad to hear you're home and op went well.
LOL at the Scooter do you have to wear a hard hat and hi viz when whizzing about??
Hope to see you out and about this season but no ram raiding any shops in the scooter in the meantime  x


----------

